

It's time for Google to kill the Nexus One - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/its-time-for-google-to-kill-the-failed-nexus-one-2010-5

======
anigbrowl
_That is, you can only get a Nexus One for $179 if you want to sign a new two-
year contract with T-Mobile. Your only other option is to spend $529 out of
pocket -- much more than most people would ever spend on a cellphone -- and
use it with AT &T._

Ummm...I bought it out of pocket, signed up with t-Mobile, and now I get a
fixed-rate monthly service for about $65. OK, I'm not really the typical
consumer, but this article is full of equally nonsensical or inaccurate
statements, and resembles 'spiderman < batman, Marvel _needs_ to do XYZ'
arguments.

------
yanw
I don't think they really understand the N1 angle, it's the phone Google demos
their apps and products on, it's the phone featured in their YouTube videos,
it's not meant to cannibalize the sales of the other android phones.

~~~
mbrubeck
It's also (unofficially) their latest Android Developer Phone, since it's the
only recent Android phone that can be rooted or re-flashed without exploiting
a software vulnerability.

